# New toy!! YaHoo, thanks Freddie



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

Fishbagger's (Fred powder coating)expertice. What a job. 
How could anyone ask for a prettier reel?
I Will get more pics after I pick it up.
Thanks


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Sweeet!


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

the midas touch. 2 cool


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

That reel looks bigger than a 16/0. Is that possible?


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks good. Now put a shiney coat of fish slime on to finish it up.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

looks good lou.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Envy*

Awesome, that is really great.
Reminds me of the Everlast's.
Great touches of black.

And you're going to put that on the sand?!


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

sweet looking reel..


----------



## SALTY-HOOKER (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm glad I could inspire someone on here.
Hope you like yours as much as I love mine.
I can't resist it, I have to show mine off too.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

sweet............. Big Lou


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Lou,,,that thing is as pretty as a diamond in a goats a**, gonna have to get my 6/0 done up now...........great looking reel guy


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Guys,
Those reels look totally awesome!!

Biggie


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Par excellence*

This fellow does an excellent looking job on his reels and his price is right to, if you've got an all metal reel that has finish problems this is the way to go. we are going to talk to him about pdr ctg. some harley paarts for us.


----------



## circle hook (Jan 26, 2006)

Those look reel good, lol. I am going to have a 12/0 senator done. I was wondering if anyone could explain to me how to get the clicker switch off. It is the only piece I can't get loose. I am having mine done by a friend of mine but I have to take everything apart myself. I was also wondering how the bearing held up to the process. THe extreme heat did not damage them?



Please Help

Circle Hook


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

ill let you in on a little secret but its gonna cost you first off there is now a patened on this so you cant powder coat reels legaly if you do it it could come with legal action


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

fabian31268 said:


> ill let you in on a little secret but its gonna cost you first off there is now a patened on this so you cant powder coat reels legaly if you do it it could come with legal action


Please explain a little more.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Krash said:


> Please explain a little more.


I wasn't looking for a PM.Powder coating reels is quickly becoming the latest rage.If there is merit to what you are saying,I'm sure a lot of folks would want to know about it.It would be nice for everyone to read before they get it done to their own reels.Thanks.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

fabian31268 said:


> ill let you in on a little secret but its gonna cost you first off there is now a patened on this so you cant powder coat reels legaly if you do it it could come with legal action


Powder coating has been around long enough that any patents on it are long expired. What you apply it to is not patentable, unless it requires some new process to make it stick.
At least that is how it was explained to me, by the patent lawyer I talked to about one of my bright ideas.

Even if the patent office has issued a patent. It still has to be upheld in court. I've seen a couple that weren't. "Patent pending" means nothing, other than that a patent has been applied for.

When a patent is issued, it's good for 10 years and can be renewed once to extend it for another 7 years(total of17 years). After that, it becomes part of the public domain.l


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

im sorry i cant give anymore info on this because i have none i was speaking soley on powder coated reels being patened not the coating but should just kept it to my self being i didnt have all the info on this


----------



## fishbagger (Sep 27, 2004)

*Youre welcome Lou*

I am glad that you liked your 16/0 Lou. Now you can send me that whole collection to get done! If anyone else would like there reels to get coated just pm me. I am very proud to be a sponsor of the Rodeo Round-up! The winners of this years Rodeo Round-up will get 1 of there reels Powder Coated in any color of there choice and will get posted on my website! 
http://mysite.verizon.net/resqtg4g/powdercoatedclassics/ 
Thank You all. FISH-ON!!!!!
Fabian=uses reels made in france! wee wee=FISH OFF!!!!!


----------



## SALTY-HOOKER (Sep 14, 2005)

Fishbagger likes high speed reels with level winds, they give him that nice 60ft cast so he can get out there with the big boys.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

i need to send him a few of my reels i wonder does he have a candy green


----------



## SALTY-HOOKER (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes he has candy green.
He has or can make almost any color you want.
Have you looked at his website?
http://mysite.verizon.net/resqtg4g/powdercoatedclassics/
Check it out sometime.


----------



## SALTY-HOOKER (Sep 14, 2005)

I just remembered that you have to take out the 3 dots and add the word powder.
I do not know why it will not let me post the whole link.


----------



## dfossati (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey guys, those reels look sweet. I have some I was thinking of getting done. How is the coating with scratches? Pretty durable?


----------

